# How to resume partial download on microsoft edge ?



## Deleted member 377734 (May 17, 2017)

does anyone know how to resume partial downloads on the Edge browser, I was downloading some stuff when some jerk closed my tab and cut it off, and I really don't want to spend al night looking for that site again as I erased my browser history, if anyone knows a way, can you please tell me ? thanks.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

Maybe use a download manager? that way it won't cut out even when your browser is closed.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Maybe use a download manager? that way it won't cut out even when your browser is closed.


I really don't want to try that since this is a semi-public pc, but does anyone know a way to restart a download that was already cut off ?


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> I really don't want to try that since this is a semi-public pc, but does anyone know a way to restart a download that was already cut off ?


Don't you have a download history? Isn't there a "continue" option on them? I can do that on Chrome.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Don't you have a download history? Isn't there a "continue" option on them? I can do that on Chrome.


I do, but.....it got deleted


----------



## Hells Malice (May 17, 2017)

If the download history doesn't have it, it probably deleted the temporary files too (partial download). Microsoft edge is pretty shit so I wouldn't expect anything fancy.

You'll just have to restart your porn download m8.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> You'll just have to restart your porn download m8.


That's my assumption as well. Usually no one would hide their downloads from public views. Haha


----------

